#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Yeats and the anima mundi

## frondeville

been reading about WB Yeats- a very interesting man. he was a member of the golden dawn, acquainted with madame blavatsky, and included occult references in his poems. im particularly intrigued by his notion of the 'anima mundi', a type of jungian storehouse of images which we are all plugged into. he also believed our ability to access this storehouse was incomplete, only a limited number of images were available to any one individual.

what do people think of this idea? are there certain images which recur in your thoughts and dreams?

----------

